# Enregistrement d'une piste audio d'un Minidisc sur un PB



## backlash (31 Mai 2004)

Je voudrai transférer des interviews de mon lecteur MD et les enregister au format MP3 sur mon Powerbook. J'imagine que je dois utiliser une fiche jack et la connecter au port d'entrée audio. Concrètement, comment je dois faire ? Existe-t-il un freeware particulier ?


----------



## mistertitan (31 Mai 2004)

branche un cable entre la sortie de ton MD et l'entrée son de ton mac et utilise un logiciel tel que *final vinyl* (ici) ou *Audio In 1.0.3 *(ici) . 

Tu n'as plus qu'a l'encoder avec itunes


----------



## backlash (31 Mai 2004)

Merci beaucoup Mistertitan pour tes précieuses infos !


----------



## mistertitan (1 Juin 2004)

bah de rien, on est tous ravi quand il y a quelqu'un pour nous rendre service et nous aider...


----------

